# Impromptu Herf Today at LJ's



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right area but it looks like it. So I was just shopping at my favorite B&M, and when Im checking out the guys hanging around in the lobby are having a good time and ask me to join in. And being the antisocial I am they force me at gun point to join in. Come to find out they are all gorillas. Ron, Rick, and Nelson, sorry if I got the last two guys names wrong Im horrible with names. We enjoyed a couple nice drinks, cigars, pizza, and tampa bay cheerleaders.:al :w Any ways thx for the good time guys. Only one complaint not enough empty glasses hitting tables sounds coming from the the leather chair area the room also accompanied by a familiar smell Ron didnt mind pointing out a few times lol.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Jon, It was great having you hang out today. I want to thank Andrew, Nelson, Jon, and Dan for showing up and having a blast with me. Dan, Those Padillia's are ROCKIN!!!!!! Oh, and it is very true about the lack of empty glasses hitting the table by the lounge area!!!!! and YES, there was a distict smell of P---- coming from over there :r !!!!!!

Ron

P.S. Andrew finally cameout and admitted that he is the State's #1 Eagles Fan!!!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Jon, It was great having you hang out today. I want to thank Andrew, Nelson, Jon, and Dan for showing up and having a blast with me. Dan, Those Padillia's are ROCKIN!!!!!! Oh, and it is very true about the lack of empty glasses hitting the table by the lounge area!!!!! and YES, there was a distict smell of P---- coming from over there :r !!!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> P.S. Andrew finally cameout and admitted that he is the State's #1 Eagles Fan!!!!!


Yeah,

All those friggin' lightweights at the counter who started drinking about 3 hours later can talk a mean game but can't back it up. Whatever, and for the record Ron says the only real football team in NY is the Buffalo Bills, why is that?

Ron also says that when he was scraping barnacles off of Aircraft Carriers (Right before he was sectioned 8 for wearing women's garters!) he would dream of being the towel boy for the Buffalo Bills or better yet.......The Boston Red Sox! :r

ATL

PS-STEELERS 4-EVER!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Thanks to all who showed up : The Butcher, Ron, Nely, and Miami for an unforgettable time. Thanks to Nelson for the killer bottle XX Anos, that will be enjoyed immensely. What a great time was had by all, but one thing.....why was Ron drinking Shirley Temples? 

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Thanks to all who showed up : The Butcher, Ron, Nely, and Miami for an unforgettable time. Thanks to Nelson for the killer bottle XX Anos, that will be enjoyed immensely. What a great time was had by all, but one thing.....*why was Ron drinking Shirley Temples?*
> 
> ATL


2 reasons I was drinking that.

1) the only other thing to drink was some killer port or that horse piss you were drinking :r !!!!

2) I lost a bottle of Patron in some box at the cigar shop earlier that day 

Ron


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

MMMMmm Patron:dr ......Damn you I'm drooling now, oh and I found that Gran Patron looks tasty... Oh and heres the link to that delicious tequila I was telling you about, I guess you can get it here in the states. www.tequilacorralejo.com :dr :al We're gonna have to try that anejo, looks good.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

TheButcher said:


> MMMMmm Patron:dr ......Damn you I'm drooling now, oh and I found that Gran Patron looks tasty... Oh and heres the link to that delicious tequila I was telling you about, I guess you can get it here in the states. www.tequilacorralejo.com :dr :al We're gonna have to try that anejo, looks good.


Hey,

A warning to you, don't get Ron drinking Tequila unless you want him running into walls or like driving him home.

Just a note,

ATL


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats was good even for a short time. Thanks again Ron and ATL I will enjoy both of those soon.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> A warning to you, don't get Ron drinking Tequila unless you want him running into walls or like driving him home.
> 
> ...


Andrew,
We fixed that, remember?
We now provide Ron a custom made helmet that includes a piston to help him bounce back should he collide with an intrusive column.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Andrew,
> We fixed that, remember?
> We now provide Ron a custom made helmet that includes a piston to help him bounce back should he collide with an intrusive column.


He wasn't there. That was at the LAST herf, which he ditch out on us with the lame excuse of having to go to a wedding :r

Ron


----------

